# XERON LIGHTS COMING FROM E-BAY



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Just ordered some headlights for my 84 Turbo on E-bay.Eight bucks and 20 bucks shipping to my buddies winter shack in Florida.He will bring them back to CANADA in a couple of weeks(saves shipping-duties etc.). Can't wait.They are the european cut glass look with bulbs included.There is also a small blue lite in the headlite housing that comes on when you turn your parking lights on.It will make the front end of the old doll look like a million bucks.Can't wait.Jamie


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Lights from e-bay, huh?...wow...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the 84-86 had a normal size housing. You could even get a projector housing for it. The 87-89 however is some freaked out wierd crap.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pics when you are done with the conversion. I wouldn't expect much for $8, though.......


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Will do.They say it's all glass bla-bla-bla, we're see.I guess our size of headlights also fit the same year 84-89 Toyota's, jeeps etc.I will post as soon as I get them installed.Jamie


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to see someone put the projector housings in the 84-86. That would probably be pretty cool. 5"x7" or 4"x6" whatever size they are.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I see they also have the complete clear, cut glass housings for Chevy trucks as well.Buddy is coming up from Flordia next week.If everything goes well and I'm happy with the product ( will post pictures) I will order them my 4x4 as well.I find on those older trucks, 1990, the glass on the headlites gets cloudy.Jamie


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/he4x6diwprle.html


That's a 4"x6" I don't know their quality but they look pretty cool.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I will let you know with a picture.Now with better lighting and a deer whistle I won't be hitting anything at nite.We have a deer population which is out of control.You could shoot them out your back window of your house.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Do those whistles really work?


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

They seem to.I got mine at the dollar store ( two in a pak for a buck).You see them as high as 9.99 which is a rip.We have a deer problem up here.Lots of farmers fields and easy winters.I'm not a hunter but I think we need to thin the herds.It's not uncommon to see 20-30 at a time.I guess stuff like this happens when people shoot most of the wolves and coyote's.Lots of collisions, I even got a whistle on my snowmobile.Jamie


----------



## chick_racerrb25 (Feb 5, 2006)

jmcguire said:


> Just ordered some headlights for my 84 Turbo on E-bay.Eight bucks and 20 bucks shipping to my buddies winter shack in Florida.He will bring them back to CANADA in a couple of weeks(saves shipping-duties etc.). Can't wait.They are the european cut glass look with bulbs included.There is also a small blue lite in the headlite housing that comes on when you turn your parking lights on.It will make the front end of the old doll look like a million bucks.Can't wait.Jamie




Hey I work for a place on ebay called seller development. So I was just gonna add a few tips for anyone who ever buys from ebay since i have been jacked $400 dollars on a lip kit and I didnt know any rules so they never refunded me.

Make sure the person that you are buying from has a feed back score of at least 98% if they have one lower go look to see what they are doing to make people mad.

They HAVE to have the product to you in one month if they do not yoy need to file a claim right away or you will never get your money back. you have 45 days so stay on it.

Try to pay with pay pal because they will insure you up to $500 and thats nice when you get jacked. 

If you ever have questions about it email me I know so much I am on it all day. I do not work directly for ebay but I work on behalf of them. 

Good luck with those lights I am generally pleased with the buisness that I do on ebay.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Chick racerrb25.I did pay with Paypal.It's a great way to buy, but probably a great way to get ripped.If it's to good to be true...it probably isn't.I find even though I paid 8.50 for the lights,I got stroked pretty hard for shipping.I had them sent to Florida to a Canadian friend who has a shack down there.He called and told me they arrived and looked good.He's coming back next week.To have them shipped to CANADA they wanted about 40.00, only 20.00 if shipped to a address in the States.The Company is in California.I'll post pictures when I have them installed.Can't wait to get the car out of storage.Everybody needs a fast car for the summer........


----------

